# Puppy Growling



## importedfrommichigan (Sep 15, 2012)

New to the forum and definitely looking for suggestions. Two weeks ago we brought our now ten week old puppy home from a reputable breeder (parents titled, well socialized, and health checked) and he was an absolute dream. Didn't cry at all in the car, or his first night in the crate. Picked up sit, down, and touch in under a week. Confident in every new situation, and wicked smart. However, he's started growling, snarling, and trying to bite when he's picked up. He used to love being picked up and had no problem being suspended and picked up the first time at the breeders or his first week and a half at home. He's such a love the rest of the time, loves people, us, and other dogs. 

I've looked for help elsewhere online and all I could find was on the Rottweiler forums. 

*Things You Should Know Before You Respond:
*He's from field lines. He's very confident, very stubborn, and was considered 'medium-drive' out of his litter mates. He gets plenty of exercise and three 15-minute training sessions a day. 

He's throwing a tantrum. I know this. I know he's not aggressive, and I know its not because he doesn't like being touched. When he wants to be picked up (eg. out of a car, onto the couch, or to meet a new person who walks past our fence) not a sound. When going into the car, or when his crate or 'touch' command doesn't work (ie. when the fun stops) he throws a fit and tries to snarl and bite. We've tried saying no firmly, and looking him in the eyes until he looks away. This will end a tantrum, but doesn't seem to decrease the frequency.

We took him to the vet, initially thinking that something was medically wrong (sensitive tummy, organs etc.). He's completely healthy, and the vet suggested holding him upside-down (not alpha-rolling, which is unacceptable) but holding him with his head towards the ground to throw him off balance. This stops the tantrum too, but again, doesn't decrease the frequency. 

We started puppy class last week, and we've asked our trainer. She said to stop picking him up. I realize he has 4-legs and can walk on his own, but both now and in the future there will be times when I will need to pick him up to get him into and out of the car. To get on a vet's examination table etc. I just feel like this is ignoring the problem, and won't be so cute as he gets older if it continues.

Help?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a phase, but I agree for now stop picking him up. I'm sure others will have better advise.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I was having trouble with Bentley snarling ect too, I wrote a thread about it http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-training/119691-found-puppy-training-works-bad-trainer.html
The low growl and sometimes louder growl seems to work for Bentley. Might be worth a try. I sure wouldn't want to wait until they're adults to fix the problem! Good luck


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How are you picking him up? 

If it hurts or makes him feel uncomfortable or anxious, that's a reason why they thrash like this. Because it causes you to put them down fast. 

The other thing is that golden puppies do not like being held for prolonged periods. They look cuddly, but they aren't cuddly. They don't like being confined, which is what being held feels like. 

If you pick your pup up for any reason, you need to make it very brief and immediately reward him with an awesome treat. Another example I can think of is picking your puppy up with a treat in your hand for him to nibble on while you carrying him across the room and put him on the couch or whatever and give him more treats there. 

AVOID long periods of holding your puppy. And avoid picking them up awkwardly. Try to keep them balanced when you pick them up. With Jacks I always slipped one arm between his front paws and supporting his side, and the other arm under his butt or through his back legs. 

Carrying your pup should only serve a purpose and be as brief as possible. Whether that's carrying him up or down stairs while he's still little, or picking up an older and bigger dog to help him into the car.

Here's another correct way of carrying a puppy with explanations of the wrong ways of picking them up and carrying them...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Remember, a growl is a warning saying "I'm uncomfortable". You correct for the growl and you might get worse. I had a perfectly well socialized pup that I bred myself. When you would pick her up, she would "err" at us. Never snarled or turned her head. My trainer friend told me to keep picking her up non chalantly... She did grow out of it, but I never corrected or acknowledged her voice. She has a stellar temperament..... Mine have always gone willingly into crates as I train them by throwing food in there for them to follow.


----------



## capegoldenbaxter (Apr 16, 2015)

My 12 week old pup just did this a few times to various people picking him up. It shocked me actually because he is such a calm sweet balanced puppy and well socialized. I think I'm just not going to let people pick him up anymore. He obviously doesn't like it anymore.


----------



## capegoldenbaxter (Apr 16, 2015)

Oops just noticed how old this thread is


----------

